# RickLandRover...



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

i caught your cooler question on another site. i had the same over heating radiator problem with my 97 disco when i put large cooler on the front rack. i found that when i reduced the size of the cooler and strapped it as close to the front of the rack as possible the problem corrected itself. i hope this helps.


----------

